# How I use the Chinese laser engraver to engrave a pen (The Neje brand)



## CalumetWoodworks (May 20, 2016)

Finally got a video made of how I use the Chinese laser engraver that everyone is talking about. My son helped me put the mini videos together into one and also added the background music. I had to chop it into two videos because YouTube only allows 15 minute videos. Hope this helps to answer some questions for those of you who have this one or one similar.

Part one:





Part two:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 24, 2016)

Have you tried anything beside wood yet on this machine?


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (May 24, 2016)

@gman2431 No I have not. Only wood so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

